# Etapa de potencia Peavey cs-1000



## lus2134 (Jul 2, 2008)

Un saludos a todos, me dirijo a este foro para resolver el problema de un amplificador Peavey CS-1000, el problema de dicho amplificador va y viene la señal de audio y cuando desconecto los conectores de entrada de señal (a y b) queda estabilizado (0 volt en la salida) en ocasiones en que desconecto la alimentacion del modulo a, el modulo b queda estabilizado pasando la señal de audio bien (no siempre a veces va y viene la señal) visualizando y checando ciertas partes importantes no logro ubicar el problema, espero contar con su ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 2, 2008)

Primero deberias especificar bien ual señal es la que aparece y desparace para que podamos ayudarte , podrias decirnos que mediste y cómo para saber si lo hictse bien.

Si a lo que quieres referirte al decir "va y viene" es a una falla en el volumen o ganacia de la señal de entrada, pues deberias revisar de donde proviene esa señal, y luego si eso esta bien, revisa el potenciometro de volumen o ganancia.

Si aun eso esta bien, debe tener algunas pistas de cobre muy delgadas para la potencia que despliega y toma oscilaciones sobre el pcb, haciendo que se interfiera con el audio, y lo haga "ir y venir".

Ahora bien que si el audio entra bien y se amplifica bien, y luego a la salida la potencia de audio "va y viene", debe haber algun transistor de la salida en corto o roto, deberias bajarte la hoja de datos de los transistores y chequearlos con el tester.


----------



## lus2134 (Jul 2, 2008)

Cuando estan conectados ambos modulos (alimentacion) los indicadores (led) del modulo (a) quedan encendidos (3 led), conectamos la señal y subo el volumen si hay señal de audio y despues bajo completamente el volumen y conecto el multimetro a la salida de audio tiene un voltage de 3 volts en el caso debe de ser de 0 Volts y en modulo b quedan completamente apagados, en éste modulo conectamos señal y no hay salida de audio pero si apagamos y luego encendemos el amplificador, en el momento de encender se escucha el audio y luego se va.

Ccuando desconectamos completamente el modulo (a) en ocasiones el modulo b trabaja bien sin problemas y luego apagamos y conectamos ambos modulos (alimentacion) se presenta el problema descrito anteriormente (antes del desarme del amplificador las filas de los led se encendian y se apagaban y se escuchaban el sonido de la activacion de los relay (intermitente).

Éste amplificador como requeria mantenimiento se desconectaron los transistores de potencia (bien) se revisó posibles falseos de soldadura, mantenimiento en los conectores de entrada de señal, se intercambiaron los circuitos integrados, se cambiaron los transistores de efecto de campo (2n5462) y no responde adecuado.

El modulo b lo he revisado detenidamente y me parece bien aunque no cuento con el diagrama de este amplificador me estoy basando con el diagrama cs-800 y tambien se cambia el filtro de la alimentacion (26volt positivo) seco.

Tengo otro amplificador del mismo dueño cs-800 que estoy checando la falla que presenta en el lado b a simple vista al golpear un poco fuerte al amplificador se activa el led(power) como posible falseos dare mas detalles de este amplificador despues.

Éste problema lo tengo resuelto, la tableta donde entra la señal no hacia buen contacto con el chasis, los jacks no hacian buen contacto con el chasis (jacks oxidados) un buen aterrizaje fue la solucion.(cs-1000) y sobre el cs-800 falsos contactos sobre todo en los conectores.saludos


----------



## voadil (Sep 2, 2014)

Hola compañeros me gustaria que me ayudaran en una duda  tengo una etapa de potencia 
peavey CS 1000 X. 
Mi duda es sobre un componente no se si es una resistencia que no lleva codigo de colores o solo 
una resistencia numerica podes decirme que componente es porque la mido con el tester digital 
y me marca 1 no me da ohmios ni continuidad os subo una foto para que lo veais. 


La falla de la etapa en principio es q en una de las etapas de salidas 
pq solo se oye un canal el B encontre 7 transistores en continuidad los transistores 
son los siquientes el 70483180 ,70471180 y cinco transistores 70473180 los he 
comprobado y estan mal se que los originales no los voy a conseguir pero cuales 
serian los reemplazos manteniendo las mismas caracteristicas la duda era que en ese canal 
al lado en la placa se quemo una resistencia de 330 ohmios y al lado pegadito habia ese componente de color amarillo solo que se quedo negro mi duda era saber que podria ser 
Gracias Voadil.


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 2, 2014)

Saca la foto pero con una lupa de por medio así se ve el código que tiene, parecería ser un capacitor mmmmmm no estoy seguro (ahora encontras cada cosa en cualquier encapsulado)


----------



## miguelus (Sep 2, 2014)

Buenos días.

Son Condensadores del tipo MKP (Multi capa).

Solo falta ver el valor.

Sal U2


----------



## voadil (Sep 2, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Son Condensadores del tipo MKP (Multi capa).
> 
> ...



Hola compa tienes razon son condensadores  me acabo de dar cuenta tiene el valor de
334 eso pone en el cuerpo pero cuesta verlo esta muy pequeño incluso con lupa
cuesta identificarlo.
Sobre los transistores podrias orientarme no se que reemplazos poner y tengo miedo que 
al ponerlos se quemen .
Un saludo


----------



## crimson (Sep 2, 2014)

voadil dijo:


> ...70483180 ,70471180 y cinco transistores 70473180...



Hola voadil, el código de Peavey es el siguiente:
transistores 7047 = PNP
        "       7048 =  NPN
                    1  = excitadores (MJ15020/21)
                    3  = salida (MJ15024/25)
                  180 = VCEO
Fijate de comprar transistores originales o segundas marcas aceptables, sino te van a durar un suspiro.
Saludos C


----------



## voadil (Dic 17, 2015)

Hola compañeros los transistores MJ15024 si los consigo en mi localidad
El (MJ15020/21) no lo consigo alguien puede decirme algunos sustitutos
complementarios es de MJ15021 4.0 AMPERES COMPLEMENTARY SILICON POWER TRANSISTORS 200 AND 250 VOLTS 150 WATTS.DRIVER
Lo agradeceria por favor un saludo. 

Hola me podrias ayudar a saber la posicion de los transistores de cada canal de esta etapa de 
potencia Peavey CS 1000 CX porque sacaron los transistores y no se en que posicion van 
aver si algun alma caritativa me puede ayudar a ponerlo en funcionamiento.Saludos

La foto seria esta pero ampliada para poder ver donde va cada transistor porque en esta foto no logro ver las numeraciones de cada transistor tanto del canal A como canal B.


----------



## The Rookie (Dic 17, 2015)

http://elektrotanya.com/peavey_cs-1000_amplifier.pdf/download.html
download service manual from here


----------



## voadil (Dic 17, 2015)

The Rookie dijo:
			
		

> http://elektrotanya.com/peavey_cs-1000_amplifier.pdf/download.html
> download service manual from here


Hola si pero en este esquema no me sale la posicion de los transistores NPN Y PNP con su correspondiente 7048 y 7047 colocacion numeracion en la placa . Saludos
Nota :El esquema que circula por internet del Peavey CS 1000 CX no me  especifica las posiciones de los transistores con su 7047 y 7048 en el  circuito y no me vale.


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 16, 2022)

Buenas tardes señores.

Como la vida es sencilla, hace un par de semanas compré esta media chatarra por 20000$ de Argentina.


Con faltantes: toda una etapa, la etapa que está no tiene transistores de potencia, y un sensor de temperatura,  que viendo en tu tubo vi que falta cuando buscaba donde van conectados sus cables.

Es éste.

Va apoyado por lo que veo, sobre el transistor.

Por ahora llevo comprado sus 5 pares de mj15025/24 y falta comprar el sensor de la foto y el par mj15021/20.

El cable que no está, es el que va conectado acá. Y no se hacia donde irá.


La fuente de alimentación funciona.

Saludos...


----------



## flaco-urbano (Nov 16, 2022)

Y si usamos el diagrama...


----------



## fabioosorio (Nov 16, 2022)

Sí, lo tengo impreso y en tamaño A3 y por partes, estoy empezando a comprenderlo.


----------

